# Μετάφραση Ιταλικά-Ελληνικά



## Kalliana (Aug 12, 2008)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, έχω μια μετάφραση Ιταλικά -> Ελληνικά, περίπου 3000-3500 λέξεις, για τις 19/8, Δευτέρα, χωρίς δυνατότητα παράτασης της παράδοσης. Είναι απλά κείμενα, σε ένα σημείο ωστόσο έχει και κάποια τεχνικά κομμάτια, σχετικά με ένα φορτηγό. Το κυρίως κείμενο είναι, ας πούμε, λογοτεχνικό-άρθρο. Μπορώ να βοηθήσω με την ορολογία αν χρειαστεί. Κοντεύω την υπερκόπωση και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια :))
Ικανοποιητική αμοιβή, δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να γνωρίζετε κάποιο μεταφραστικό εργαλείο.
Όποιος θέλει (και δεν έχει πάει διακοπές...) ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Το μαιλ μου είναι [email protected].
Ευχαριστώ!


----------

